# TRT and/or Clomid??......



## ouchie (Nov 2, 2012)

OK so I am 42.. Have been on TRT (200mg test per week) for about a year and a half and have recently been off for a month.. My sex drive is gone!.. No surprise there... I stopped because of reasons out of my control..since then, I have been looking into other clinics and am finding out that they are going with anti-estrogens, such as clomid or arimidex..So i researched a little bit o Clomid and actually have found out that it works by itsself in getting test levels elevated...Does that mean that Clomid will produce more test or will it stop the aromatization to allow more test to be made??? Would it be optimal to use clomid along with test cyp (possibly at low levels) to get an optimal test level??  a little help please....Thank you


----------



## PFM (Nov 2, 2012)

Natty production is Natty Production. Once you've recovered HTPA that's it. Test boosters and Clomid Cycles my boost your levels but we are talking Marketing here. Sure they "increase testosterone levels" but they NEVER provide one shred of data that proves  anything is increased......IMO were talking a 1ng.

Show me the bloods!


----------



## Cashout (Nov 2, 2012)

Clomid by itself will stimulate the hypothalamus to facilitate the release of additional LH and FSH which in turn can up regulate the testes. The big ASSUMPTION is that there is an opportunity to have up regulation in the testes. In some cases there is, in some there is not. For the later, the testes are already producing at their upper bound and no additional stimulation can increase that. If that is the case, then the only route to increased testosterone is through the use of exogenous hormones.

If you want to see if you are a candidate for clomid use, check your blood markers and look at your LH and FSH levels. If they are low, then clomid may be of benefit. However, if your LH and FSH levels are at an acceptable level and your total T is low, it is likely that clomid won't be of any benefit to you.


----------



## ouchie (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you very much guys..Cashout.. Thats some good advice, now.. about getting blood work done.... I am not currently in  trt program so whats the best route? Also.. i was going to allow the clomid to get going and see if the sex drive and my bictch ass attitude would clear up..if that didnt work then im just going to get back on test (which i prefer to do) if thats the case, What would be good to take along with the test to slow aromatiztion?


----------



## Cashout (Nov 3, 2012)

First, don't take the "shoot in the dark" approach to this...get blood work done. You may need to have it done a couple of times to ensure that you are heading in the right direction. It is well worth the time and expense. It should be covered by most insurance plans and can be done in your GP's office.

If you don't have insurance, there are some folks on here who can tell you how to get blood work done online if you don't have insurance.

Doing this with the support of a physician is the best option and the one that I strongly recommend.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.privatemdlabs.com/lp/Female_Hormone_Testing.php 

here yah go bud if you want to pay yourself its cheap and fast . they work through lab corp so chances are there is one close by to you .  There is also always a coupon online so search that one out through google makes it even cheaper 50bucks and change I think this panel will give you your t and f test lh and fsh 

good luck bro


----------



## ouchie (Nov 4, 2012)

wow thanks guys.. I can handle 50 bucks...when i started trt i was in the 300's and honestly we got me feeling good and stopped the blood test.. i know, its not responsible..this clinic wasnt exactly responsible, lol some of the "help" there were selling 30ml bottles of test and boner meds right out the back door! My kinda place! but seriously Is anyone here a vet and getting trt done though the VA???


----------

